# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  #7817 soleo, Ν. Σμύρνη

## acoul

Τα αποτελέσματα του scan που έγινε τη Κυριακή 12 Φεβρουαρίου, 2006 με kismet, senao & 19dbi panel: 



> 1: * -51 awmn_532-AP 00:05:5D:EE:EF:B4 probe Channel:0
> 2: * -60 awmn-838 00:03:2F:25:55:71 infrastructure Channel:4
> 3: * -67 awmn-532-2561 00:11:6B:B0:93:74 infrastructure Channel:11
> 4: * -69 awmn-3119_ap 00:11:6B:B0:93:C5 infrastructure Channel:4
> 5: * -72 awmn 4357 ap 00:0B:6B:36:BD:30 infrastructure Channel:9
> 6: * -76 awmn4371-1832 00:0B:6B:36:00:A7 infrastructure Channel:7
> 7: * -78 AWMN-1552AP 00:09:5B:74:AE:B3 infrastructure Channel:4
> 8: * -80 awmn-3019-1130 00:0B:6B:36:BD:9F infrastructure Channel:11
> 9: * -80 awmn-ATIA 00:02:6F:01:BA:88 infrastructure Channel:3
> ...


Φωτογραφίες με θέα από την ταράτσα: Wireless,Internet

ο κόμβος εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες AWMN πλέον ως κόμβος κορμού έχοντας τα παρακάτω λινκς:



> link soleo <--> virtual 
> link soleo <--> makofo 
> link soleo <--> konkoul 
> link soleo <--> pater-familias


ο κόμβος παίζει με ελεύθερο και ανοικτό λογισμικό ακα GPL !

----------


## papashark

Αλέξανδρε, παρότι εκτιμώ την προσπάθεια που κάνεις και τρέχεις για scan σε πολλές ταράτσες όπως κάναμε και αρκετοί από εμάς πριν από χρόνια, πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπεις να "πιέζεις" τον κόσμο να γράφει ο ίδιος στο φόρουμ και να πέρνει περισσότερες πρωτοβουλίες, ειδάλλως κινδυνεύεις να τον συνδέσεις στην κυριολεξία μόνος σου, και μετά να μην τον ξαναδούμε....

----------


## Pater_Familias

Για να περάσει από τη πόρτα του AP μου.
Πάνο τα παιδιά είναι γείτονες και φίλοι του Αλέξανδρου. Μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε και έχουμε το γνώθει εαυτόν. Γνωρίζουμε το τι κάνουμε και τα ρίσκα.

----------


## acoul

Ο εξοπλισμός έχει αγοραστεί και στόχος είναι να είναι ενεργός ο κόμβος μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα. Ξεκινάμε με δύο if με δυνατότητα και τρίτου. links που παίζουν προς στιγμή, konkoul #8073 & pater_familias #532

----------


## acoul

Το scan έγινε Κυριακή πρωί με kismet, panel 19dbi & senao



> 1: * -47 awmn_532-AP 00:09:5B:91:B2:9A infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -72 awmn-238-3019 00:09:5B:74:5D:6C infrastructure Channel:8
> 3: * -72 awmn-7032-test 00:11:F5:47:E0:2D infrastructure Channel:1
> 4: * -72 awmn-7260AP 00:09:5B:68:55:7A infrastructure Channel:6
> 5: * -77 awmn-konkoul 00:90:96:3C:6E:53 infrastructure Channel:3
> 6: * -78 Awmn_4272 (SV1GFU) AP 00:0B:6B:4F:7A:65 infrastructure Channel:5
> 7: * -78 awmn-6353-petaloudas 00:0B:6B:36:BA:B0 infrastructure Channel:7
> 8: * -80 awmn-3119_ap 00:11:6B:B0:93:C5 infrastructure Channel:4
> 9: * -80 awmn-7051(seaman)-AP 00:0B:6B:34:97:5A infrastructure Channel:10
> ...

----------


## antony++

*3: * -72 awmn-7032-test 00:11:F5:47:E0:2D infrastructure Channel:1*   ::   ::   ::  

Πώς και μου ξέφυγε αυτό;! Παρακολουθώ εδώ και καιρό το στήσιμο των κόμβων και τα νέα τους και μόλις είδα τις φωτογραφίες από το WiND κόντεψα να τρελαθώ! Λέω αυτός δεν μπορεί να μη με βλέπει! Να λοιπόν...

Είμαι έτοιμος για link!  ::

----------


## acoul

Φωτογραφίες από το στήσιμο του κόμου εδώ: Internet, Wireless. Στις επόμενες μέρες θα μπει και μια μικρή omni για να έχουμε εικόνα ποια links μπορούν να βγουν. Ο κόμβος θα έχει συνολικά 4 if.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Επιτέλους και ο soleo έγινε κόμβος. Έχει δύο λινκς, ένα με μένα ένα με το konkoul στο Π. Φάληρο και ένα με virtual στον Πειραιά.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> link soleo <--> virtual up !
> link soleo <--> makofo up !
> link soleo <--> konkoul up !
> link soleo <--> pater-familias up !


ο κόμβος παίζει με ελεύθερο και ανοικτό λογισμικό ακα GPL ! άξιο αναφοράς είναι το γεγονός ότι όλα τα BB links του κόμβου παίζουν και αυτά με ανοικτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό GNU/Linux !!

μπαμ !

υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 5ο λινκ με petaloudas ... βλέπουμε. Ενημερώθηκε και η αρχική δημοασίευση.

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος εμπλουτίστηκε σήμερα με ένα RB133 powered by openwrt/kamikaze. Είναι ένα από τα πρώτα τέτοια κουτιά αν όχι το πρώτο σε κόμβο κορμού και θα αξιολογηθεί σε θέματα αξιοπιστίας και επιδόσεων. Προς στιγμή δουλεύει πολύ ικανοποιητικά με κατανάλωση 7 watt για 3 BB λινκ. 

 <-- click me

----------


## pilgrim

Αν δεν κατσει με τον petaloudas το λινκ για καντε μια καλη προς τα κατω εχω πιατο που καθεται εδω και καιρο......

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα έγινε γενικός έλεγχος και συντήρηση του κεραιοσυστήματος του κόμβου. Το πιάτο με virtual κατέβηκε πιο χαμηλά αφού υπάρχει περιθώριο και μπήκαν πιο μακρυά στριφόνια στον ιστό. όλα αυτά λίγο πριν πιάσει η βροχούλα. ο καιρός πάντως βοήθησε και δεν ξεπαγιάζαμε στην ταράτσα !!

----------


## antony++

Αν σκέφτεσαι για κανα νέο link προς Π.Φάληρο, εμείς εδώ είμαστε...  ::

----------


## acoul

χθες στο παράθυρο της ηλιοφάνειας έγινε commando ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο, αναβαθμίστηκε το rb133/openwrt σε rb433/openwrt, με τρεις cm9 του κουτιού. η δουλειά έγινε καθαρά και αναίμακτα και διάρκεσε λιγότερο από 60 λεπτά.

----------


## acoul

OS upgrade σε latest openwrt. γύρισε το λινκ προς pater_familias σε MohoNet για να δέσει καλύτερα η περιοχή. όλα παίζουν τζετ!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Προς τους διαχειριστές του κόμβου: υπάρχει κανένα ελεύθερο IF για να το κουμπώσουμε? Από τα δεδομένα που έχω από το AP το βλέπω το λινκ να βγαίνει καμπάνα!

----------

